# القيامه في تصميم متواضع



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2010)

*جميييييلة جدا عياد*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*
*كان نفسي اديك تقييم بس للاسف مش نافع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييلة جدا عياد*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*
> *كان نفسي اديك تقييم بس للاسف مش نافع*​



_*ميرسي يا قمر 
وانا معتبر التقيم وصل وزياده 
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2010)

_*50 مشاهده ورد واحد
ليييييييييييييه :36_1_46:*_​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

رااائع جدا شكرا​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (5 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2010)

*حلوة اوى اوى
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2010)

*جامد ياعياد
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> 
> رااائع جدا شكرا​*



_*ميرسي يا حبي 
وكل سنه وانت طيب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ​





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة اوى اوى
> *​



_*ميرسي اوي اوي اوي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامد ياعياد
> تسلم ايدك​*



_*ميرسي كوكي
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
وكل سنه وانتي بالف خير ​*_


----------



## mero_engel (5 أبريل 2010)

*التسلسل بتاعها رااائع *
*جميله اوووي يا عياد *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *التسلسل بتاعها رااائع *
> *جميله اوووي يا عياد *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ميرسي يا فندم 
مرورك نورني


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

جمال اووووووووووووى يا عيــــــــــاد
تسلم ايدك بجد
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> جمال اووووووووووووى يا عيــــــــــاد
> تسلم ايدك بجد
> وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب



وانتي طيبه نرمو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

حلوين اوى عياد

شكرا ليك


----------



## happy angel (10 أبريل 2010)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوين اوى عياد
> 
> شكرا ليك



ميرسي تاسوني كوينا 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


>





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووووعه يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى كتير ليك 
تستحق التقييم 
ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> روووووووووووعه يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى كتير ليك
> تستحق التقييم
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك ​



_*ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا يباركك 
وميرسي كمان علي التقيم 
نردهول في موضيعك الجامده كالعاده 30:*_​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


>



_اشكرك كليمو 
وبالمناسبه تصميمك رائع _​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

طبعا تحفة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طبعا تحفة​



بس متقوليش تحفه ليفتكروني سارقها من المتحف :smil15:​


----------

